# Pet Peeves...



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope this hasnt been asked recently.


Some of mine are...

Getting a menu when you call a company and then not having the choice you need or talking to a robot and hearing him say..."it sounds like you said F**k you" is that correct?

Being put on hold and having very loud music playing.



What are some of yours?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2014)

Same as yours Ceecee  + Motormouths who always monopolize group conversations.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

People who are late.
drivers who sit ih the middle lane of a motorway 
anybody who promises to do something........and doesn't


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

I've got so many that I just gave up.  I guess, mainly, I can sum it up to all the idiots in the world.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2014)

Or drivers who turn in by you with no signal...meanwhile you were waiting for them to pass, and could have gone yourself.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2014)

Also drivers coming at you with their high beams (headlights) on when they're not needed.  BLINDING>


----------



## Anne (Jan 19, 2014)

People who get ticked off at you and won't tell you - if you're upset about something I did or said, tell me, don't pout like a child.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2014)

So, Anne,  You know my wife?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

_People in large 4WD vehicles who just back out of their parking spot in a car park or anywhere for that matter and don't bother looking to see if there is a car coming, they seem to have the mentality that their vehicle is large so people will make way for me, i have had so many near misses from them.
Another Pet Peeve here in Australia they now have parking spots for women with prams, hello since when are they disabled they are fitter than most people, a lot of places i go have a lot of Mummy parks but no Disabled for people who really need it, OMG i didn't need special spots just outside the door of the shops when my kids were in a pram, i was fit enough to walk just like most other Mothers or Mummies as they are being called here of late. Grrr _


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine are too numerous to mention and I try not to dwell on them. But I will bitch about people who are constantly on their cells phones, even yaking away in the check out line at the grocery store, holding things up because they are so busy talking and trying to do things one handed...jack-wagons!

And people are still talking away when driving and not paying any attention to what they are doing, driving wise. :soap2:


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2014)

People who are late and those who leave turn signals on and never turn.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

OH, you got to it before me, but it's way more than a pet peeve and I want to yell at them, "Please put that damned phone down" while we're eating/socializing.  It's one of the rudest things on the planet, IMO.  I get furious every time it happens, and I'm not one who gets angry often. 

Ditto on the automated answering and/or being on hold & forced gawdawful music.  This is so common, it's ridiculous.  Huge as it is, my doctor's office is almost the only place I call and get a live person.  (I thank them all the time for it.)  Hand in hand with that is being connected to a tech support/whatever person who *may* have had 2 wks of English in 1st grade!  aarrgghh!!!

And double ditto on being late habitually.  No excuse is good enough for doing it on a regular basis and shows total narcissism to me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

_*OMG i hate the morons who walk around with their phone glued to their ear talking so loud you could hear it even if a jumbo jet landed beside you, it's so rude. These people seem to be addicted to their phones as they keep looking at them, are they willing them to ring or just don't know what to do when they aren't talking on the god damn phone. Mummy must have taken their dummies off them too soon i feel.*_


----------



## RedRibbons (Jan 19, 2014)

People who promise to do something but never keep their word.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2014)

People who go in the express lane (15 items or less) at the supermarket...with 50 items.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Mine are too numerous to mention and I try not to dwell on them. But I will bitch about people who are constantly on their cells phones, even yaking away in the check out line at the grocery store, holding things up because they are so busy talking and trying to do things one handed...jack-wagons!
> 
> And people are still talking away when driving and not paying any attention to what they are doing, driving wise. :soap2:



OH, I had forgotten that!
i used to refuse to serve people until they had stopped talking on their phones....they used to get really mad, and very rude!
they were rude to me first!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 20, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*OMG i hate the morons who walk around with their phone glued to their ear talking so loud you could hear it even if a jumbo jet landed beside you, it's so rude. These people seem to be addicted to their phones as they keep looking at them, are they willing them to ring or just don't know what to do when they aren't talking on the god damn phone. Mummy must have taken their dummies off them too soon i feel.*_



Why do people seem to think those on the other end are in another country, cuz they could darned near hear them without the phone?  It's mind blowing, as if the person listening is deaf.  I can give the dirtiest looks to those doing it, but they pay no attention and continue their yelling.  Those who text in social situations are equally as rude, don't you think?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, Katybug!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 20, 2014)

Another one is people in a movie theater who begin texting.  The light is extremely distracting and why do they always seem to be sitting directly in front of me?  It plainly asks that cells, etc., be shut off before the movie begins, but these rude ADHD
people can't stop for a minute.  Apparently it bothers others as well, as a retired high ranking retired policeman just killed a guy in a movie theater last week for texting during the movie.  I get his frustration, but that's carrying it way too far.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Katy, I'm sure there must have been other factors in his life that drove him to that point.  The proverbial straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. Too bad he didn't get help before he reached that boiling point.  I do think theatres need to more aggressively enforce the cell phone rule.

One of my PP's is people that pull right out in front of you causing you to slam on the brakes when there isn't another car behind you for blocks. 

 Another one is people that come barreling up behind you, change lanes, jam in front of you and slam on their brakes to make a turn...Had someone do both of these idiotic stunts to me  the other day within 2 minutes.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 20, 2014)

How about the folks who are too lazy (or thoughtless) to put their shopping carts in the cart corral after loading their purchases in the car? They just leave them to either be in somebody's way in an otherwise empty parking space or leave them for the wind to blow them into a parked car. Nice


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think those ear thingies are swiftly going out of style.  I don't see much of them anymore.

I think some hearing aids are made to look that way as a disguise....SO one never knows, do one?


----------



## Casper (Jan 20, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Another one is people in a movie theater who begin texting.  The light is extremely distracting and why do they always seem to be sitting directly in front of me?  It plainly asks that cells, etc., be shut off before the movie begins, but these rude ADHD people can't stop for a minute.  Apparently it bothers others as well, as a retired high ranking retired policeman just killed a guy in a movie theater last week for texting during the movie.  I get his frustration, but that's carrying it way too far.



*Completely agree Katy......also the people who talk almost the whole way through the movie.
Hubby and I had a woman sitting next to me recently who did just that, non stop to her friend.....
talking about the movie, what just happened, what will happen next, why did he do this or that.....
I kept giving her filthy looks but she just went on and on.....

If I ever come across somelike her again I'll just tell them to SHUT UP!!*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_More than one thread relating to the same thing on here_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

Screaming, crying unruly kids in a restaurant.  Times are few and far between that I haven't encountered this in a restaurant.  I make it a point to scan the tables and ask to be seated away from people with kids.  I want to have a meal in peace, not next to a screaming kid, unless the parents are picking up the check.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

People who let out big wet sneezes in public, without covering their faces...sometimes I can see the spray going over everything...it's a wonder I've managed to be cold/flu free for so many years.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 21, 2014)

Agree with all of the posts on here and my PP is waiting in a queue in a checkout and line of people behind you and then another 
checkout opens and the ones on the end march down and go first.. last will be first and first will be last thats so true too, and in 
our Sydney trains in the front carriage and back carriages are supposed to be a quiet zone for people who want a quiet journey to Sydney as it takes 45 min.. well they still talk out loud to one another and when their phone rings they yak away so loud.. gee why is it called a quiet carriage ? LOL.. too many irritable people in this world ..


----------



## Katybug (Jan 21, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Katy, I'm sure there must have been other factors in his life that drove him to that point.  The proverbial straw that broke the camel's back, so to speak. Too bad he didn't get help before he reached that boiling point.  I do think theatres need to more aggressively enforce the cell phone rule.



I agree with you, OG. Something snapped with him and what a shame after the life he had led and respect he had enjoyed.  

I wish theaters had ushers, as they did when I was growing up.  These ADD's manage to sit near me every single time I go to a movie, with phone light glaring!  Last time, I leaned down and told the guy it was very distracting.  He got up and moved, but kept right on.  No respect for others!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't understand why someone would want to pay to see a movie and miss most of it being engrossed in a phone.  What is it with these phones anyway that are so addicting a person can't even focus on the moment they're in?  Don't have one, don't want one!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> What I hate with people talking on cell phones are the ones with the earpiece ...I always think they are talking to me and sometimes I'll hear Hi and say Hi back and then realize it wasn't meant for me.



Walk up to them and say "hi!! That's  a great hearing aid, where can I get one, do you understand what Im saying ???


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Screaming, crying unruly kids in a restaurant.  Times are few and far between that I haven't encountered this in a restaurant.  I make it a point to scan the tables and ask to be seated away from people with kids.  I want to have a meal in peace, not next to a screaming kid, unless the parents are picking up the check.



Same here, OG, and when my g'children were small and we were eating out, I would always ask for the most remote area so as not to disturb anyone.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, like the ever worn out, threadbare firearms discussions.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

Now, about those firearms . . . Ahem...


----------



## Ina (Jan 22, 2014)

All religions seem to have people who try to save your soul, and they ask you " Have you been saved? My answer has always been, "I was never lost."


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

Ina said:


> All religions seem to have people who try to save your soul, and they ask you " Have you been saved? My answer has always been, "I was never lost."



Ezra Koenig of Vampire Weekend said he wrote the song Unbelievers because no matter what you believe, the other guys say you've got it all wrong.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 22, 2014)

There are lots of new members that post to old threads and sometimes it's good for a review.  Most of the time I can't remember what I posted after time has passed.  Sometimes I see an old post I wrote and say "wha?.. I wrote that?"


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 23, 2014)

Hell, I can't even remember what I wrote yesterday. There is no way I can keep up with what's been posted before.:dunno:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

ARGH!

Don't get me wrong, I love rock-n-roll and I like it loud!

BUT, jeez the young teenage boys right next door had their music out in the garage turned up so loud and the base completely cranked up, it was almost rattling the windows in our house. i went to bed about 9 and they were doing that then, I let the dog out to bark at them through the fence and I went out with a flash light and shined it in their general direction and asked them to turn it down, but it was so loud I couldn't get their attention. 

So I went in the house and got my .38 out of the nightstand and went out and fired that off. No not really! Ahahaha...but I thought about it. 

I just went to bed and put the covers up over my ears.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> ARGH!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love rock-n-roll and I like it loud!
> 
> ...



There's a technique I always wanted to try that involves recording the "party" and blasting it back at them around noon when they're passed out.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

Good thinking Guy.  I'd like to try that too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

OH, that used to happen to us frequently when we lived in the neighborhood.  A young party couple bought the house across the street and every weekend they partied in their garage which faced our bedroom..they would keep it up until all hours, so I finally started calling the cops.  They seldom came out though.  

He finally got a job transfer and rented the house out, worse results there.  In about a year the owners moved back in, now with a baby in tow.  Amazing how the partying stopped when the bebe came along, but it made me want to blast music their way about nap time.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, I was going to add...Notice how long the credits are now _before _a movie.  They go on forever and what is the purpose of that when they show the whole list after the movie anyway?  I don't mind a short list of the actors appearing in the movie, but why do we have to know, the producers, directors, musical scorers, and the dog that pee'd on the tree before the movie begins.


----------



## nan (Jan 26, 2014)

Door sales people who knock on your door,when you have a nice clear sign on the door saying please do not  knock.
I'm sure some of them can't read, any way I won't answer the door if they look like sales people.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very slow drivers

Fast talkers

Loud music in stores

People who claim to bevery busy when they are not.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 27, 2014)

People who don't get the response they want from me... so they ask the same question, repeatedly, only worded slightly differently each time. "Do you think they'll ask us to work this weekend?" "I don't know." Do you think we'll have to work this weekend?" "I don't know." "Do you know if our supervisor will ask us to work this weekend?" "I said I don't know!" "I'm wondering if we'll have to work this weekend, what do you think?" "I TOLD YOU I DON'T KNOW... NOW DON'T ASK ME AGAIN!!!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol Lois, hoping that different wording gets a different response. 


Those computerized phone option systems, if you want English press one, if you're a member press 2, if you're not a member yet, press 3, if you want billing press 4, etc. etc.  Then, when you press your choice, there another whole can of worms opening up with other options for that number.  When you finally get answered by a person, they put you on hold to be transferred to a person that can help you with your question.................THEN...you get disconnected, only to start from square 1.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 27, 2014)

_When i go into a store be it fashion or food and the sales assistant looks at me and says  *" Are Ya Right " *They need to be taught the correct way to approach a customer_


----------



## GDAD (Jan 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lol Lois, hoping that different wording gets a different response.
> 
> 
> Those computerized phone option systems, if you want English press one, if you're a member press 2, if you're not a member yet, press 3, if you want billing press 4, etc. etc.  Then, when you press your choice, there another whole can of worms opening up with other options for that number.  When you finally get answered by a person, they put you on hold to be transferred to a person that can help you with your question.................THEN...you get disconnected, only to start from square 1.




I'm with you! It takes me 15 buttons to transfer money from one account to the other.ld:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze:





> THEN...you get disconnected, only to start from square 1.



             :aargh:  ..I thought that only happens to me!:what::banghead:

or I finally do get through and the person on the other end speakes very broken English with a bad accent.  At this point, I hang up and start over again.  I have to plan about 30 minutes for a 3 minute conversation anymore.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 28, 2014)

It's even worse when you're stuck on a flight for hours with crying kids.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 28, 2014)

_Or you sit next to a person on a flight who has shocking BO or rotten breath   :eeew:mg:_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

Salepeople who tell you what you want, not ask you what you want.  
The over enthusiastic slip of a thing in a clothing store who brings things, unbidden, to the change cubicle because they are things she likes and thinks everyone should wear. 
It's not such a problem now, finding one at all is a problem now.

Car salesmen pushing slow sellers onto dopey looking females.  One, although told I wanted white and only that, was adamant that a dark blue one was more suitable for me!   I let him finish his spiel, smiled and asked him did I really look like an 18 year old boy who had no other interest in life except to wash the dust off a dark car every day.  I bought a white one from his oppo. across the road.

Last time I went car shopping I asked to test drive the Mazda 626 but was told it was 'too much car' for me and I'd be better off with a 323. 
 I hate 323s.  But he was insistent, so I took it out for a test drive and fanged it along a dirt road out of town and scared the hell out of him and said no thanks and left him to wash the dust off it and pick the gravel out of the treads.  I'd driven a 626 for 15 years and believe me they ain't 'too much car' for anybody. It was pathetic, but really comfortable, and I was wondering if the new ones had improved, but I'll never know. 



I'm still figuring out why a car salesman would want to sell me a cheaper car.   Any ideas on what the hell that was about?


----------



## Katybug (Jan 28, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _When i go into a store be it fashion or food and the sales assistant looks at me and says  *" Are Ya Right " *They need to be taught the correct way to approach a customer_



Must be an Aussie thing, Jilly, I've never had that question asked or even heard of it.  

I HATE when I first walk in a store, don't even have my bearings, not needing anything specifically, just want to browse, and 2-3 people rush you wanting to help!  aarrgghh!  But they are nice about it!  lol


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 28, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Mine are too numerous to mention and I try not to dwell on them. But I will bitch about people who are constantly on their cells phones, even yaking away in the check out line at the grocery store, holding things up because they are so busy talking and trying to do things one handed...jack-wagons!
> 
> And people are still talking away when driving and not paying any attention to what they are doing, driving wise. :soap2:



This is my number one pet peeve. Saw an idiot yesterday who stopped in the middle of an intersection waiting for a car to come through so he could turn and when it did, he just stayed there talking on the cell when he had the right away. And these people walking around in a store with a handless phone stuck in their ear..........well I will just end it there.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2014)

I loose it when the light turns green, after what seems like ten minutes, and everyone just sits there like they are in a trance. For gosh sakes GO!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

'Are ya right?'  ... doesn't bother me, I prefer it to 'can I help you?' 
 To me it's a term than means the asker presumes you know what you're doing and are just browsing so I'll leave you alone to get on with it, but feel free say so if and when you need help or attention. Guess it is just a local saying.  Guess Jilly must be used to shopping in posher establishments than me too.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I loose it when the light turns green, after what seems like ten minutes, and everyone just sits there like they are in a trance. For gosh sakes GO!



Gotta wait for the red light runners!


----------



## Ina (Jan 28, 2014)

Family that show up only when they want something, and you never see them again if you run out stuff they can get. They then get angry at you if you are in need of anything.


----------

